# Adding a grappler to Branson 2400H



## dmwascher (6 mo ago)

I have the 3rd valve kit but not 100% on which line to connect. The Branson stick is not labled with a P or T. The stick has the normal 4 connectors for the bucket. Then i have one hose on a second side looks like it comes from the PTO and 2 on a 3rd side that gouae towards the engine. Which of those 3 do i disconnect and connect to the 3rd valve? Thanks


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Do you have a third function valve or a diverter valve?
A third function should have an inlet, an outlet and two power feed connections.
Myself I prefer a diverter valve to a third function valve.
A third function is simply on/off it does not allow for feathering or slow controlled operation.
A diverter valve will plumb into an existing function, often curl, which when activated allows control operation via your existing control and when released
allows normal function.

The information below is from Summit Hydraulics.
A common configuration of third function valve setups is shown below. They are typically connected to the power beyond of your loader valve, or they can be connected directly to your hydraulic pump.


----------

